# Shampoo for Papillons



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Our store doesn't have a huge variety on shampoos so I'm going to be shopping online for some shampoo. I want something that smells decent and cleans good. They're very active Papillons, they run around and roll in dirt/mud so when they get a bath, I don't want their fur to still look/smell dirty afterwords. 
Any recommendations? Price isn't a huge issues, but will be consider. I don't want to pay 45$ for an 8oz. bottle.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard that Vellus is a very good shampoo for them, and many Papillon owners I know swear by it. I'm still using some stuff I got at PetSmart, but just ordered some Vellus since none of the pet stores I've been to in the last two weeks carry it. http://www.showpaps.com/vellus.html


----------



## Paps4me (Sep 6, 2008)

I've used Perlyt on my 2 papillon puppies (8 months old now), and previously on a papillon mix. Its a conditioning shampoo, and makes their coat so soft. I've tried others that seemed to make them itchy, but don't have that problem with this. Here's a link to it.

http://www.healthypets.com/pearsham12oz.html

And it's only about 6.99, less than I've spent on 'fancier' shampoos.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris Christensen Systems

I use Chris Christensen shampoo systems for my dogs. The white on white would be the kit for you to look into. My cavalier can go from a mucky greasy coat to a beautiful virbrant show coat in one bathing. It's not the cheaest stuff on the market but its the best I've ever used. Those small tubes will go a long way on a little dog like a pap. I've collcted loads of "miracle" products since I started showing my dog and this is the only one that I've really liked.


----------



## LovingDogs (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

